# Latte Art Battle



## radek.barista (May 23, 2016)

Hi guys 

Can I start this small *battle* with our art?  Free pour, latte pen, whatever.

I start with my dragon ->


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Now that is a nice pour... Good job!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Haha cool, is this like an unofficial latte art comp with no rules? (Well, I presume no Photoshop allowed!)

Nice dragon. Not sure I will be able to actually pour anything worth contributing, but you never know, miracles do happen (not that often in my coffee corner though).


----------



## radek.barista (May 23, 2016)

Yes, 1 rule: NO PHOTOSHOP


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

radek.barista said:


> Yes, 1 rule: NO PHOTOSHOP


Awwwww, just spent 20 mins photoshopping Scotford's hand out of one of his pours and replacing it with mine.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

NickdeBug said:


> Awwwww, just spent 20 mins photoshopping Scotford's hand out of one of his pours and replacing it with mine.


There's nothing on there about ripping photos from Google though....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

radek.barista said:


> Yes, 1 rule: NO PHOTOSHOP


What's Photoshop?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> View attachment 21359


Is that one of the Pacman ghosts?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah you remember, Inky, Pinky, Blinky and Coffee!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Can't wait to get home and try this using a "latte pen" (toothpick)

I'm going for a modern interpretation of Edvard Munch's "The Scream"


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> View attachment 21359


No more entries folks, dfk41 has just won this smackdown hands down!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk is secretly REALLY looking forward to the new Ghostbusters film.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> dfk is secretly REALLY looking forward to the new Ghostbusters film.


Ian young enough to remember the first one.......some of the best marketing ever seen. Weeks before the film was released millions of stickers and posters were put up with no words, just the red image on a white background. Everyone was talking about it then the film appears. I always did like marshmallows!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you remember the glow in the dark transfers sound inside cereal packets?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Do you remember the glow in the dark transfers sound inside cereal packets?


think I still have some!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

#nextlevelgeekism


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's not microfoam, that's ectoplasm.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## radek.barista (May 23, 2016)

ok, here is latte pen and my Darth Vader


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

2.5oz


----------



## radek.barista (May 23, 2016)

Scotford said:


> 2.5oz


Nice!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Fossilised fish ?


----------

